# Opinion Amplificador digital SYNQ 3k6



## capitanp (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola Colegas, estoy por adquirir este Amplificador clase D marca SYNQ 3k6 con estas especificaciones

Amplificador de potencia digital de alta eficiencia en 1U de rack y 5 kg de peso. Protección contra sobrecarga, cortocircuito, DC, temperatura y alta frecuencia. Limitadores de señal y corriente. Entradas y salidas balanceadas combo XLR/Jack 6,3mm. Salidas Speakon para L, R y Bridge. Filtro subsónico a 30 Hz selectable.
Potencia RMS por canal
1050W @ 8 ohms
1800W @ 4 ohms
3600W bridge @ 8 ohms

La verdad la marca es nueva y digital... me gustaria la opinion si alguien las probo dejo unas fotos que parecen bastante descentes 

Cuando la tenga veo si hago algun review con algunas mediciones







3k6





2k2


----------



## capitanp (Mar 15, 2013)

Bueno ya la tengo y las primeras pruebas son excelente, en breve voy a hacer una reseña


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 15, 2013)

Bueno parece un gran amplificador de audio, pero es clase D a que te refrieres con que es un amplificador de audio digital? Acaso la salida de 3600W RMS en altavoz de 8Ohm la entrega en codigo binario? Cuanto te valio se ve muy compacta y muy eficiente.


----------

